# Shooting HD Video With DSLR



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been looking at some HD video shot with DSLR cameras on youtube and am blown away at the quality of some of these videos. The videos are very clear and have a cinematic look to them.

Do any of you shoot HD video with your DSLR? If so, how does it look and sound to you? If any, what  accessories do you use for shooting video? Got any links to some video you've shot?

Was looking to get myself a new HD video camera, but now I'm interested in a DSLR for doing this.

Thanks


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 24, 2012)

The season finale of the popular TV show House, which aired on May 17th, was filmed entirely with the Canon 5D Mark II.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey BP, yes, I am aware of House being shot with a DSLR. There have been a few others shows, also. I don't own a DSLR. I still shoot with film and was just wondering how reliable a DSLR was when shooting video. Most of the DSLR video I've seen looks better than video shot with an actual video camera. Of course the lens is bigger on the DSLR and this does help.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok now you've got me curious. I don't even know if I can shoot video w/ my 40D. I've never tried.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't use the vid part of my dslr ,but do have a co-worker who bought a 60d (canon ) just for vids . he is disappointed ,in that ,after about 20 min the sensor gets too hot and shuts down the cam .  might want to look into that part first . It may not be a problem for you ,but it won't make it through a football game .


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2012)

Cricket, unfortunately, the Canon 40D doesn't shoot video. I went and looked at the on-line manual. The Canon 40D is an older model, but most newer DSLRs do have the ability to shoot video.

Like I said, the videos can look amazing if done right. Look at how impressive these videos are. All shot with a DSLR! Plus, these videos are degraded some when you upload them to youtube. They would look even better straight out of your camera and played on your TV or computer.

Be sure to view videos full screen and change the quality to HD 1080P. In case you don't already know, you change the video quality by clicking the gear icon.





Nikon D3200 & D5100 HD Test video.




Nikon D3200 Just look at the detail and how beautiful the colors are. By the way, I have NO clue as to what they are saying.




Here is a video shot with the new Canon t4i DSLR.



Pretty sweet looking, aren't they?

There are thousands more videos on youtube shot with DSLRs.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 25, 2012)

I googled it & turns out that I could do video w/ the 40D buuuut I'd have to have a program like EOS moverec & I'd have to remain tethered to a computer during filming. 

I can't watch the videos you posted from my phone but I'll watch them later.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 25, 2012)

SB ..
I have seen a couple of hog hunts filmed with a Canon 7D and they were pretty darn good looking ... 

I just pointed out the "House " filming just to show how good it could be ... I didn't know it was filmed until after I watched it ... looked as good as the other to me .... I went back and rewatched to look ....

Those video above are dang good too!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 25, 2012)

Nothing like the march of technology.

Hoss


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> I don't use the vid part of my dslr ,but do have a co-worker who bought a 60d (canon ) just for vids . he is disappointed ,in that ,after about 20 min the sensor gets too hot and shuts down the cam .  might want to look into that part first . It may not be a problem for you ,but it won't make it through a football game .




Yes, I heard of some issues and is why I was asking for some feedback from those who shoot video with their DSLRs. It's very tempting to get a DSLR for doing this, but I may just get an actual HD video camera.




BriarPatch99 said:


> SB ..
> I have seen a couple of hog hunts filmed with a Canon 7D and they were pretty darn good looking ...
> 
> I just pointed out the "House " filming just to show how good it could be ... I didn't know it was filmed until after I watched it ... looked as good as the other to me .... I went back and rewatched to look ....
> ...



BP, if the DSLR is in the right hands, those videos will blow your mind. Check youtube and you'll see many other nice looking videos shot with a DSLR.

Amen, Hoss! Gotta love these new toys!


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 29, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, I heard of some issues and is why I was asking for some feedback from those who shoot video with their DSLRs. It's very tempting to get a DSLR for doing this, but I may just get an actual HD video camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put "Magic Lantern" on the DSLR's SD card and you'll have one nice video camera. They are not ment to shoot for long periods of time (20Min.) though. 
On one forum a reviewer said that he's locked into Canon for the Magic Lantern capability. He said the quality is right up there with the professional Red One cameras that cost several thousand.
Here's the beginning in 2009:


Here's a neat little production:


The Magic Lantern site:
http://magiclantern.wikia.com/wiki/Unified
says that the camera can be damaged but I've never read of one being damaged; and there are thousands using it. I think it's just a liability statement.


----------

